#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  27-28.07.2013г.-Медитация с Ламой Традиции Джонанг

## Kirill M

Дорогие друзья!
27 июля 2013г. в субботу с 18-00 до 21-00 пройдут медитации с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо в йога центре Шамбала (Марксистская 9). Ст. М. Пролетарская. 
Условия участия 300р.

28 июля 2013г. в воскресенье с 18-00 до 21-00 пройдут медитации с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо в центре традиции Джонанг. (Окружной проезд 16, комп. 113).
Условия участия 200р.

www.jonang.ru www.jonangpa.ru

----------

